# Keen Eye? What do you see here?



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Anything hit your eyes as wrong?

Thank you everyone in advance for your help.

Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There appears to be some missing pigment on the pup's right eye..our left side. BUT, having said that..it's just a photo and you can't be sure. Otherwise it looks like a very nice puppsky!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't see it whatever it is.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

i don't know what were looking for but the pup sure is cute!
(can we get a hint? lol)

~Elizabeth


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

That gorgeous pup looks like JACK! to me!!







Jack's got missing eye-rim on the right eye too. Makes him a little assymmetrical but just as adorable in my book... just means he wasn't a show dog









If that's what you're worried about, then I can tell you first hand that the pigment may not come in, but it has no effect on the awesomeness and perfection of the doggy!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I really want to know what you see. Is anything out of standard to you? I do not have the best of eyes and sure could use some very keen eyes on these photos with knowledge of Maltese Standards.

What I see appears to be this:

Is her hair really snowy white? ( I also am slightly "tone" blind")

In the second photo if you look at her back legs they are tilted backward a bit. Is this the common show stance? Or she is tilting her legs backward to make her back seem level?

And one of her eye rims, doesn't seem to be fully in.

JUST wanting some KEEN EYES on this.









Thank you all so VERY much for all the help!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Melanie - I don't see anything amiss with this precious little puppy. Can you tell us what we're looking for?









Okay, face may have a little tan or lemon which can fade. Back legs are in a show stance, I think. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with them. Sure is a little cutey with a gorgeous face.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have sat here and stared and I can't see anything wrong at all, they are lovely photos


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I tried to PM you back, Melanie, but it wouldn't go through -- said your box was full... so:

I'm not sure how common it is for missing pigment in the face. More often it's on the nose or on the paw pads that the pigment problem is, and that makes the problem less noticeable.. But the eyes: I've seen it two or three times before, in addition to Jack.

My breeder said that both Jack's parents had great pigment, but that the mum had a mum with poor pigment. I didn't care any way though, and I never asked about the size of her doggies.







hope this helps!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with cosy & toys mom that there seems to be pigment missing on the one eye. I think that the stance is okay in the second pic- I think she might just be pushing the tail down/forward..I dont know what they are trying to acheive by doing this, but I think it's normal. I dont know why she didnt show more of the puppy's face in the second pic...Seems to me she would have him either in a full profile or have you be able to see his whole face. But he's still really cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He looks totally precious to me!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

He's very tiny? 

If you are comparing it to the rose next to him? I may be wrong seeing I only have the sight in my left eye!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Melanie - I don't see anything amiss with this precious little puppy. Can you tell us what we're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you buying a pup for show or as a pet? 

I think she is a precious pup. It looks to me more like the halos aren't as pronounced, but sun can help that along.

As for the color on her face, I would say this is environmental and not in the growth of the hair. It could be some stain from food, drinking from a water bowl and picking up something in the beard, or it could be from nursing. There are some instances where, when older pups are nursing, they will make so much moisture that their face and any hair remaining on mom's tummy will be stained red. It will be the same color as tear stains, but is caused by the moisture the little "piggies" make with the nursing. If the breeder is one who lets her pups wean naturally, this may be more noticable.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That stance is typical. You can see the topline slopes down in the back because that baby has it's legs stretched out. Maybe that's as good a shot as she could get for you with her. She looks pretty square to me. They always look a little longer when the hair is knee length, but they're not.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

You all have been so kind to take a look at HER!

Thank you for your insight and sweet words.

Guess she will be mine!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> You all have been so kind to take a look at HER!
> 
> Thank you for your insight and sweet words.
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll regret it! She sure has a sweet face.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think she is absolutely adorable.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AwWWW Melanie,

Sooo Lucky to have a MoMMy , like you..


Good Luck!!

Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You all have been so kind to take a look at HER!
> 
> Thank you for your insight and sweet words.
> 
> ...


Oh, how exciting...Wow!!!









How old is she..when are you getting her? Girl... we need details!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HappyB, no not for show, PET only, companion to moi. 

Everyone else: She is 6 months old today. Coming to be mine when school let's out at the end of May, I THINK. I MAY, just may, be able to get her during Spring Break and I am gonna try very hard, but the chances of that are slim.
Once she is here, even Dede downunder will hear me crowing from my roof about her,







and her Breeder! Every concern, every question I have had for this breeder, ANY time of day she has answered. I now know why people LOVE and respect their breeders so much. I have contacted so many breeders I feel I did more research on this project then I did with buying my home!

Yes, I had been looking for a younger puppy... but with the injury to my neck and back due to a car accident I had to be very careful about the size of my new puppy. I can't lift much more then 4 - 5 pounds without increasing my pain dramatically. I was told by several, very kind, breeders to look for an older puppy to be more certain that their adult size would be what I need. I really want to thank everyone here for helping me locate breeders and for cheering me forward on my search.

I will still melt and AWWWW, and wish I had one, over all the tiny young puppy photos posted, please keep them coming, but now I am counting the days until she comes home with me.

Ella's Mom... still have my fingers crossed!

OK so the news is out, I am off to go over the "name list" hehehee

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> HappyB, no not for show, PET only, companion to moi.
> 
> Everyone else: She is 6 months old today. Coming to be mine when school let's out at the end of May, I THINK. I MAY, just may, be able to get her during Spring Break and I am gonna try very hard, but the chances of that are slim.
> Once she is here, even Dede downunder will hear me crowing from my roof about her,
> ...


I knew the whole time! hehehehe.
I'm so happy that you're going to get her. She's just dah-ling!!









Thank you so much for your crossed fingers. You are the best!!! 








Whitney


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations, Melanie... she is a doll. Lucky you...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> You all have been so kind to take a look at HER!
> 
> Thank you for your insight and sweet words.
> 
> ...



I think you made a wise choice.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Melanie, what a great story.... I think 6 months is a great age... they are still very much puppies at that age and you were very wise to be sure that she wouldn't be too large for you to handle... It was a compromise on your part but a very wise one. 

I am just so thrilled that you found the perfect baby. My only suggestion... get her at Spring Break!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Melanie! I'm sure you will be thrilled with her. 
More puppy pics ...YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't have an "expert" eye, but I think she is adorable!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy,

You have said almost exactly what her breeder said:

Face is discolored due to food or late nursing and will whiten again.

And the sun most likely will bring in the rest of her eye rim. My fingers are crossed and I am ready to spend a LOT of time outside. B) 

Believvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve me, photos to come as soon as she is in my arms.

Thank you EVERYONE for your kind words!
Melanie




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170442
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had no idea you were going to get another puppy. I was hoping it was something like that. This one looks really cute and I didn't see anything wrong in the picture at all. I'm excited for you







and for us to get to see more pictures later


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

She's so cute! Congratulations Melanie, how absolutely exciting for you! We also got our little guy at 6mos and part of his right eye rim is not fully black but that just makes him all the more unique and gives him character. He is perfect to me and the eye rim is the reason why I got him instead of my breeder keeping him, so we are the lucky ones. What a lucky puppy to have you as a mom. Can't wait to see more pics when you get her!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh My I didn't have a clue she was going to be your little girl. Oh my she is beautiful girl why didn't ou tell me you posted her picture. I am so happy for you I bet you can hardly wait to get her. Keep those pictures coming our way as soon as you get her.Congradulation of your new baby
Char


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby!! She is so cute!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She's wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I think she's adorable. Congrats!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh My I didn't have a clue she was going to be your little girl. Oh my she is beautiful girl why didn't ou tell me you posted her picture. I am so happy for you I bet you can hardly wait to get her. Keep those pictures coming our way as soon as you get her.Congradulation of your new baby
> Char[/B]


Awww Char, I am so sorry I forgot to tell you!!! Shame ON ME!

I was thinking, I better get another Magic Stick for my camera... I have the feeling I will be taking a LOT more photos when she gets here. Hmm perhaps she would enjoy meeting Pretty Boy some day...









Thank you and everyone else for your kind words. You all have really touched my heart. And you make the wait a little easier too.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

That is a beautiful puppy nothing wrong I can see


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... congrats!!!







What a cutie!!!


----------

